# Review: Canon imagePROGRAF Pro-300



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2020)

> Keith over at Northlight has completed an exhaustive written review of the upcoming Canon imagePROGRAF Pro-300 printer. This review should tell you everything you need to know about the new printer from Canon.
> *From Northlight Images:*
> Compared to the previous PRO-10 and PRO-10S, the PRO-300 is slightly smaller and distinctly lighter.
> It weighs just over 14kg (~31 lbs) a noticeable reduction from the ~20kg of the PRO-10S.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 28, 2020)

I've actually still got the PRO-300 here at the moment - as well as the Epson P700 that I've just reviewed.








Review of the Epson SC-P700 13" printer with sheet and roll paper holder


Detailed review of the Epson SC-P700 13" (A3+) pigment ink printer with sheet feed and roll paper holder. 10 inks and no black ink switching




www.northlight-images.co.uk





If anyone has any specifi questions about either, let me know here or via th Northlight site

These are also the first reviews where I've tried making some short videos to go with them - looks like I'll be wanting an R5 after all ;-)


----------



## magarity (Aug 28, 2020)

> I can’t for example use the speed and reliability of my ethernet and have wireless available for occasional direct prints from my iPhone


I got a few dumb questions: why doesn't the phone communicate to the printer via the wifi router into the wired network? Does the printer seriously demand an ad-hoc direct wifi connection to the phone?? Or does this guy just not have his router configured to allow wifi-wired communication?


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 28, 2020)

magarity said:


> I got a few dumb questions: why doesn't the phone communicate to the printer via the wifi router into the wired network? Does the printer seriously demand an ad-hoc direct wifi connection to the phone?? Or does this guy just not have his router configured to allow wifi-wired communication?


From "this guy" ... 
Any use of wireless disables the wired LAN
So, yes you can go from phone through to the printer via the WiFi/LAN, but I was showing direct connections in the review and noted that it skewered the wired connection.

Read the review for examples...

From the settings


----------



## PhotographerJim (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't think you are understanding Keith, it is possible for modern Canon printers to communicate to wireless devices through ethernet. I do this at home with my Canon printers with my phones and Macs over wifi, even though my printers are connected with ethernet.


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 28, 2020)

PhotographerJim said:


> I don't think you are understanding Keith, it is possible for modern Canon printers to communicate to wireless devices through ethernet. I do this at home with my Canon printers with my phones and Macs over wifi, even though my printers are connected with ethernet.


Sure you can do that - mind you, it does assume a linked wireless network. 

I raised this with Canon, who noted that for for some reason, what you could do with their more basic printers, you couldn't do quite the same with the 300
There is only a limited amount I tested this respect, so I left it at that. 

Mainly I wanted to show (as in the example in the review) using an ad hoc connection.


----------



## LDS (Aug 29, 2020)

Obviously once the printers are connected to a LAN with an Ethernet cable they are addressable by any device connected to the LAN - wired or wireless - it would be weird if they would not be.

But the WiFi device needs then to be connected to the LAN WiFi using the LAN WiFi credentials - you can't let someone print directly to the printer using local printer connection and credentials if the printer WiFi is disabled once the wired connection is active.


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 29, 2020)

LDS said:


> Obviously once the printers are connected to a LAN with an Ethernet cable they are addressable by any device connected to the LAN - wired or wireless - it would be weird if they would not be.
> 
> But the WiFi device needs then to be connected to the LAN WiFi using the LAN WiFi credentials - you can't let someone print directly to the printer using local printer connection and credentials if the printer WiFi is disabled once the wired connection is active.


Yes, that's it


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 29, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> I've actually still got the PRO-300 here at the moment - as well as the Epson P700 that I've just reviewed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how to print money?


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 29, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> how to print money?


You need the right ink, and to be able to sell it in small enough containers ;-)


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 30, 2020)

Why is there a maximum page length? Obviously the page width is limited by the size of the printer, but why can't you print a 500 inch long image if you want?


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 30, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Why is there a maximum page length? Obviously the page width is limited by the size of the printer, but why can't you print a 500 inch long image if you want?


On the PRO-300 It's a software/firmware limit.
There's no good reason for this other than perhaps a combination of engineering design conservatism and the dead hand of marketing ;-) 

The P700 (with roll support) has an 18m limit

This from my look at making long prints on the 700


----------



## ColinJR (Sep 1, 2020)

Because the ink is way for affordable for the Pro 300 than the 1000, it appeals to me as someone who would be just getting into printing. That said, I still don't have a good idea on how many prints I could realistically expect to get out of a set of ink cartridges for the 300 vs. the 1000... Keith?


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 1, 2020)

ColinJR said:


> Because the ink is way for affordable for the Pro 300 than the 1000, it appeals to me as someone who would be just getting into printing. That said, I still don't have a good idea on how many prints I could realistically expect to get out of a set of ink cartridges for the 300 vs. the 1000... Keith?


It's difficult to say from my testing, since I do a lot of non-standard printing.

This is from initial setting up, so starting with reduced levels.
By the time I did these photos for the review I'd replaced CO, PBK and grey. Four others were flashing low (M/PM/C/Y)


----------



## ColinJR (Sep 2, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> It's difficult to say from my testing, since I do a lot of non-standard printing.
> 
> This is from initial setting up, so starting with reduced levels.
> By the time I did these photos for the review I'd replaced CO, PBK and grey. Four others were flashing low (M/PM/C/Y)



That actually helps. Thanks Keith.


----------

